# Earthquake in New Zealand



## Smash (Feb 22, 2011)

My thoughts are with our colleagues in New Zealand following the devastating earthquake that struck the South Island today. I hope Mr Brown and others will let us know that they are ok as and when they are able.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Feb 22, 2011)

Seconded.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 22, 2011)

Brown and EnjoyNZ are both okay.  The earthquake affected a different island.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for your thoughts.
This has been another major blow to our Country in the last year, and the worst by far!

Here is the latest up-date.............. 

At this stage, 21 hours on...there are still people that are trapped and alive....they have been TXTing friends and family.
One building known to have trapped folk, has been on fire since the quake hit. So Rescue crews have to deal with smoke as well as large aftershocks in their efforts to save the trapped.
One Japanese man had to have his leg amputated to free him from the rubble during the night.

There are Search and Rescue crews coming from Australia, USA, Japan, Taiwan, Singapore and England, to help the New Zealand Urban Search and Rescue already onsite.

The NZ Army and Navy units and medic units are all working with the St John Ambulance Service. There are places that a standard ambulance can not reach because of the damaged to roads, plus water and silt bubbling up through the ground causing flooding, so army vehicles have been put into place to cover these areas. 
Many patients have been medi vac to other Hospitals within NZ.
At this stage there are 39 people confirmed dead (police have confirmed the bodies), there was a figure of 65 said yesterday...which maybe well short of the total, as there are many that have not been identified yet and many more still trapped under 4+level buildings (pancaked) flatten to the ground.

Enjoynz


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 24, 2011)

The link attached is just one of the stories to have come out on the day the quake struck for those of you that have an interest in what is happening.

 Titled 'Doctor uses hacksaw in amputation.'

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10708595


At this stage...day 4 of the recovery effort...the death toll stands at 113...with up to 200 people still listed as missing.

All USAR groups from around the world, with as many as 25 sniffer dogs and sound and special cutting gear, are now in Christchurch.
A Australian team of doctors and nurses have set up a field hospital in one of the parks.
The last known person to be pulled alive was on Wednesday (that's Tuesday for you all) at 3pm.
They have not down graded the mission to a recovery only as yet. So friends and familes of the missing are still holding onto hope.

Enjoynz


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is another story re how one of the ambulance officers reacted after the quake.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10708842

Please can someone in the USA let me know that these links I'm sending you, can be opened at your end, otherwise I'll stop posting them?
I'm not sure if the NZ hearld site is worldwide, I know Stuff is. I don't think our TVNZ site can be shared and they have alot of news coming from the quake area.

I'm trying to share things that may interest you, especially those in areas of the States and around the world, that have to deal with earthquakes themselves. 

I haven't bothered to put them under the EMS news thread, as Smash kindly started this thread.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 25, 2011)

Brown and Mrs Brown appreciate your kind words of support.

Brown is sad Brown is no longer in USAR ... Brown would have gone to pull people out of rubble.

Now, several members of the Regional Management team happen to be doing the same, Brown would attempt to insert them INTO the rubble


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 25, 2011)

So, Brown and Joy, what is your sitrep? Hows things going?


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 25, 2011)

those links open fine for me in ireland, have been tuned into sky news watching the coverage, cant imagine what being there would be like. thoughts with the crews and families


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 25, 2011)

The links work fine here in the USA. My thoughts are with all of you there. Stay safe.


----------



## MEDIC802 (Feb 25, 2011)

The links all open fine here, Alabama USA
Prayers for all the responders and their famlies


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 25, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So, Brown and Joy, what is your sitrep? Hows things going?



I live at the bottom of the North Island, 2 hours drive north of Wellington the Capital city.
We didn't feel the Christchurch earthquake in our area,as it is on a new faultline.
Not to say we haven't had a few good shakes in recent times, which have been rather scary after the first large quake Chch had.
It is very distressing to see all that has happened to our countrymen, but I realise I only have limited knowledge to physically be able to help and would be in the way if I personally went down there.
There are 2 FF from our small town FD looking to go down to help.
My Station Officer, was in one of the first USAR teams to get there on the same day that the quake hit. (My thoughts and prayers go out to him, I know how hard he has worked for just such an incident. I don't even mind that I use to almost fall over his USAR bags left lying around the station, knowing what help they are now!)

There are crews of FD,Ambulance, Police and Military from all over New Zealand, including many overseas specialised groups, involved with the rescue, policing and clean up operations.

The earthquake was very shallow, hence the reason for the amount of damage to the city.
Up until the 7.1 quake on Sept 04 2010, Christchurch have not really had any earthquakes. Since then, they have had in execess of 5000 aftershocks. 

This site was set up by Canterbury (Christchurch) University after the first big quake and shows all of the aftershocks thus far.

http://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/

The larger shocks at the moment, 4.0+ on the RS, are causing concern for the rescue efforts, as alot of hertiage (built in the late 1800's) brick buildings are subtaining more damage and engineers have to deem them safe enough to continue the efforts of the rescue workers.

Thank you for those of you that really do care and understand!

I heard on the news this morning that CA quake specialists are watching what is happening to us with grave concerns, as LA and SF have faultlines which can have the same effect.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 25, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> http://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/



Oh my word! 5,000? :blink: So can all of those be felt? That would be like non-stop! 



> Thank you for those of you that really do care and understand!



I do! I do! After 4 years in Guam and 6 in California, I understand.


----------



## clibb (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm glad to hear you're all okay. This is a terrible tragedy that has struck your country. I hope that it recovers fast from all of this. It's awesome to see so many people from all over the country step in to help.


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 27, 2011)

enjoynz said:


> The link attached is just one of the stories to have come out on the day the quake struck for those of you that have an interest in what is happening.
> 
> Titled 'Doctor uses hacksaw in amputation.'
> 
> ...




This link is the story given from the patient's side of his ordeal.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/natural-disasters/news/article.cfm?c_id=68&objectid=10709233

Enjoynz


----------



## firetender (Feb 27, 2011)

*Today...*

There are a lot of countries getting affected by a lot of disasters -- environmental and man-made -- that are taxing far more EMS-related personnel than we can even imagine!

It's a blessing that so many of us here get to learn from each other. 

My prayers are with NZs people and personnel.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 1, 2011)

*enjoynz, good on you.*

Freelance responders cause trouble, and who knows, your area might experience an allied quake while you were at Christchurch? Hang tough, donate to recovery charities.


----------



## AUSEMT (Mar 3, 2011)

all our thoughts are with you, as well as many of our Doc's RN's and Paramedic rescue units, although there haven't been any further live rescues, all of us down under are still hoping for a few more miracles for you guys....


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 11, 2011)

*Japan 8.8 Earthquake*

Just as well the Japanese USAR went home this week from Christchurch, it sounds like they will be needed at home now.
Thoughts and prayers going out to Japanese emergency workers!


Enjoynz


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 11, 2011)

^
I was just watching coverage on TV right now and watching a debris flow moving at a rather rapid pace along farmland and towards a road with people still traveling on it was nothing less than shocking.


----------

